
The future of work–the good, the challenging and the unknown - amithegde
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/07/08/future-work-good-challenging-unknown/
======
amithegde
arly research2 using biosensors that measure brain activity show that the
brain exerts less effort when participating in a meeting using Together mode
when compared to the grid view. This suggests Together mode may help with the
feeling of meeting fatigue some remote workers are experiencing.

